# What is a furry? I think that it is not you.



## jcfynx (Jul 10, 2011)

Internet. Hey, Internet. Yeah, we need to talk about this thing.

"Furries." You know them? I'll send you an example.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5726214

That is a furry.

This thing below is not a furry.

http://www.examiner.com/images/blog/replicate/EXID10472/images/hipster_metal.jpg

It is a person.

What I am trying to understand, Internet, is this.

The Internet often asks me if I am a "real" furry. I ask why it occurs to them to ask. What I hear is:

: I don't use the name and picture of one of my characters on any non-furry sites.
: I rarely play video games or watch cartoons.
: Most of people I know Online don't know what furries are, and almost none of the people in my real, actual life do.
: I never call myself "a furry" or go by the names of fictional characters I've created.
: If I know someone from this site well enough, I call them by their real name rather than the name of a character.
: I spend much of my day at a place of business, earning currency, rather than on the Internet. (This one is not generally stated, I'm just assuming.)

The big one is:

: I differentiate myself from characters I've created completely.

This is a big pet peeve for me. So far as I'm concerned, there is no worse thing a person can do but tell me that "*wags* I just met a new corgi who lives down the street today." Unless you are being unreasonably excited about a friend's pet, you did not actually meet a corgi. You met a human being. This is what I look to understand about animal people. What is it about the furry identity that makes it so obsessive?

I have the hardest time getting people to not call me by other names, even people I've known for the better part of a decade. I am just never going to be able to call someone "Gas Mask Fox." It is not possible for me. Persons on furry-related sites often ask me why I'm there if I don't have a fictional character on display to stand-in for myself. Can I not just go as myself? I don't understand why this is an issue.

Or rather, I do. The majority of people you see who identify as "furries" rather than simply visit sites for animal people fall into a pretty slim profile of adultlescents who play video games as a "hobby" and generally do not have much of a real-life persona. Rather, they make up a stage personality to live a separate life through on the Internet, where the vast majority of their Internet pen friends will do the same. This is something you see sometimes in young students who paint their faces white and call themselves "Masstress Alita of the Dark." It's not something you see of real, actual grown-ups, the kind who generally otherwise have lives, jobs, and personalities.

The separation is so distinct that I feel I can't have a real, actual conversation with many furries at all. Most of them refuse to talk about their real life except in the most perfunctory sense, even to people they know well. I do not have trouble with this talking to real, actual people over the Internet. The only topics of conversation that seem to work for furries are:

: Did you play the new video game?
: There is this children's cartoon I bet you will like a lot.
: Have you seen this funny link?
: Were you aware that the cake is a lie? xD
: HAY GUISE ITTY BITTY BABY ITTY BITTY BOAT hahaha wacky and random
: Want to pretend to have sex?

This is a conversation that I do not like.

me: Hey. George. 
George: hi
me: What's going on, guy? It's been a long time.
Furryous George: not much
me: Did I miss anything good?
Furryous George: no hey i've been playing the new hit men with swords game
Furryous George: have you head of it? here are links to lots of videos of me playing the game
Furryous George: so you can enjoy the game vicariously through my game playing experience
me: Oh hey that looks like a lot of fun here are a bunch of words about your game okay now.
me: Hey didn't you just get a new job? Congratulations! It's been a long time, hasn't it?
Furryous George: oh yeah i'm not going to talk about it at all
Furryous George: i am going to not have anything else to say about any other topic you bring up than video games now
Furryous George: did you know pac-man was originally called puck-man
Furryous George: here's a picture of a dog dick
Furryous George: japan is so weird here's a video of japan
Furryous George: want to play tf2

So in conclusion, what I guess I'm saying is, I'd be much happier if animal people were anything more like real, actual people who did not perseverate on one thing until it becomes their entire life.* I can try to appreciate video games and cartoons and animal penises as much as the rest of the Internet, but I'd like to know there's a real person under all that as well.* Or perhaps furries are just an elaborate hoax controlled by a really good version of SmarterChild designed to sew lonely animal penises.

Discuss amongst yourselves.


----------



## ChaosKingX (Jul 10, 2011)

So basically, you hate gamers and people with lives can't be part of a subculture.

Got it.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh, look who's back


----------



## Cain (Jul 10, 2011)

ChaosKingX said:


> So basically, you hate gamers and people with lives can't be part of a subculture.
> 
> Got it.


 
LOL.

I consider myself to be a member of the anthropomorphic 'furry' fandom, rather than a furry.


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 10, 2011)

ChaosKingX said:


> So basically, you hate gamers and people with lives can't be part of a subculture.
> 
> Got it.


 
I think you misunderstand.



CerbrusNL said:


> Oh, look who's back


 
What's that supposed to mean? ;w;



Jagged Edge said:


> LOL.
> 
> I consider myself to be a member of the anthropomorphic 'furry' fandom, rather than a furry.


 
That makes more sense to me than saying "I _am_ a cat-bird hybrid." If someone were to tell me that, I probably would look at them for a long time. And judge quietly. Very quietly.


----------



## johnny (Jul 10, 2011)

to me, the fandom is a hobby. I'm much more interested in what everybody has to say, rather than videogames or etcetera :3


----------



## Onnes (Jul 10, 2011)

Typically, the term 'furry' is used to denote people who consider themselves part of the fandom, regardless of whether or not they self-identify with some sort of fictional character. It can also refer to the anthropomorphic characters, but I'm sure someone will be along shortly to argue that it shouldn't.

Most of your post just seems to be a tirade against geeks and gamers.


----------



## ChaosKingX (Jul 10, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> LOL.
> 
> I consider myself to be a member of the anthropomorphic 'furry' fandom, rather than a furry.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No_true_Scotsman

You can call yourself whatever you want, but the OP sounds like another "Stop being perverted faggots because you're making me look bad" thread. I've gone over this on metal forums, where it's apparently a faux-pas to call yourself a metalhead because some Youtube fags hijacked it to troll Biebertards. Sounds like just another way to segregate the fandom into "true" and "false" fans.


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 10, 2011)

Onnes said:


> Most of your post just seems to be a tirade against geeks and gamers.



I'm not good at talking. So sorry.

What I had meant to say is that furries tend to be rather uniquely obsessive about their hobbies. I've known quite literally thousands of them over my long, long time on the Internet, and few of them let much of their real, actual life slip into their Internet life. I wish I could just get a straight answer from "how are you?" Or, "how was this important thing I heard you did?" Or maybe just hear about things that they are thinking and doing. I don't tend to get that very much. It's mostly cartoons, video games, links, and wackiness. I'm sure there is a human that can have a genuine conversation under that but I'm not sure how to access it.

For some reason, I do not have this happen with any other group of people. Perhaps this follows in a community of people built around pretending to be alternate personae of themselves.


ChaosKingX said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No_true_Scotsman
> 
> You can call yourself whatever you want, but the OP sounds like another "Stop being perverted faggots because you're making me look bad" thread. I've gone over this on metal forums, where it's apparently a faux-pas to call yourself a metalhead because some Youtube fags hijacked it to troll Biebertards. Sounds like just another way to segregate the fandom into "true" and "false" fans.


 
Hey, I love sexy animal children as much as anyone else. I'm one of _you_.

jcfynx: Hey, hey. Check out this sexy baby animal.
jcfynx: (url deleted)
Murasadramon: XD
Murasadramon: hawt

I wish I understood where you were coming from. I just see it taken way, way too far, until it consumes most of a person's life. I wish it wasn't.


----------



## ChaosKingX (Jul 10, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Hey, I love sexy animal children as much as anyone else. I'm one of _you_.
> 
> jcfynx: Hey, hey. Check out this sexy baby animal.
> jcfynx: (url deleted)
> ...



I get what you mean, but you'd be hard-pressed to find _any_ fandom without obsessive idiots who take it too far.


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 10, 2011)

ChaosKingX said:


> I get what you mean, but you'd be hard-pressed to find _any_ fandom without obsessive idiots who take it too far.


 
I think they mean in general, rather than crazy exceptions.

It's very hard to find a furry chatroom that isn't full of excessive RP, memes and randomness, video game and anime talk; there is a very common lack of substance. The furry chatrooms that avoid this have to have specific rules against excessive talk of those things. The telling thing is that these less-annoying chatrooms will actually have a few non-furries in them as well. This isn't exclusive to the furry fandom, but the only fandom I can think of that might be as commonly like this is the 'anime fandom', and comparing to other fandoms is sorta beside the point anyways.

Is the epitome of 'furry' someone who lives in delusional fantasy?


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 10, 2011)

mm hi *purrs @ you*


----------



## kirinafa (Jul 10, 2011)

I have many furry friends who talk about themselves and daily life. Honestly never met someone that wouldn't talk about their personal life. As for roleplaying and the way some people talk.. i think its just all in good fun. I like to emote that i'm chasing my tail, hissing, chasing something, etc. Its fun to me, and i feel like i'm a little kid again with no worries in the world. 

Do some people do what you've stated? Apparently, but not all.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 10, 2011)

Different people use different names for different things.
Very accurate.


Because it's just not possible to describe (blank) with an adjective, I find it impossible to use the word "furry" as people view it.
It is, however, much easier to use "furry" instead of "person who likes anthropomorphic animals".
In that case, people call each other "furry", as a method to describe their hobby which involves in many cases, fur.
Some people use the word "furry" to describe "anthropomorphic animals" with a reason I don't know of.

I know that this is practically a rant, seeing as you mostly give examples. 
There are and will always be people who have a different perspective and a different use for words.

Meeting a corgi is impossible, and it is known that every one of us is a human. Some people, however, like to think of themselves as animals, possible as a method to run from reality and escape to where they and others can enjoy their fantasy together - not the worst solution.

I can't give true examples because I am not used to speaking with furries regularly. I can, but it doesn't mean I will.
Unlike you, jcfynx, I already took one step back. You can't make the mindset "I'm an animal!" vanish.

Plainly asking me what I think about the way these people speak and behave - I'd say that their brain is degrading. Chasing tails, hissing, impersonating an animal - not acceptable in a society of humans. See one of those - evacuate. No need to waste your time around animal impersonators.


----------



## Tao (Jul 10, 2011)

The not-retarded furries are those who are like jcfynx or who just act how they really are and don't shy away from their real life like a penis in cold water

Not that I don't like furries, it's just that I'd rather talk to a nice intelligent person than a sparkledog femboy hermaphrodite husky fox with a 20 inch glow in the dark dog cock

^^


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 10, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> Is the epitome of 'furry' someone who lives in delusional fantasy?


 
Why else would you replace yourself with a persona, not only on a website to have fun, but on every individual site you go to? I see many, many FaceBook accounts of persons who add all their real-life friends to account, named "Darkclaw Soultalon" or what have you, complete with dozens of suggestive drawings of a fictional animal swimsuit model. Mine is just my name and a bunch of pictures of me doing things. That is possibly because I choose to live in reality.



kirinafa said:


> Do some people do what you've stated? Apparently, but not all.


 
All? Absolutely not. For me, it's been most. And I've been around the animal people longer than some posters here have been alive.



Satellite One said:


> Different people use different names for different things.
> Very accurate.
> 
> 
> ...



"I like furries" is roughly as difficult as saying "I am a furry." Actually, it's fewer syllables. The phonemes are slightly more difficult, but I think most native speakers of English could say it with the same amount of trouble.



Satellite One said:


> There are and will always be people who have a different perspective and a different use for words.



The extent to which a person supplants his identity with a fictional character is more significant than the verbiage behind it. If you spent more time around furries, you might find many of them spend many, many hours per day on the Internet as their character; some as much as the majority of their day, every day, if they are unemployed, which may be the case. A good number of furries socialize more as their character than as themselves. I know many who have very few real-life friends other than furries they meet at conventions or over the Internet. I guess when I think about it that way, it should be sad rather than frustrating.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 10, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> The extent to which a person supplants his identity with a fictional character is more significant than the verbiage behind it. If you spent more time around furries, you might find many of them spend many, many hours per day on the Internet as their character; some as much as the majority of their day, every day, if they are unemployed, which may be the case. A good number of furries socialize more as their character than as themselves. I know many who have very few real-life friends other than furries they meet at conventions or over the Internet. I guess when I think about it that way, it should be sad rather than frustrating.



Is there any relation between their social dismission and other issues that come up as result of bad interaction, such as bad terms with parents, getting fired from a workplace or losing friends one after another? Might be. People like that spend too much time running away from themselves. Instead of unemployment causing them to spend all day being their character, maybe it's being the character which caused them to be unemployed.

Even though, being a furry is no different than being anything. People who are not in employment, education or training can as well sit in front of a screen, 19 hours a day. Most of their friends aren't physically available.

Although, why is being something different than yourself bad? Some people are not pleased with themselves, and not with others. They are not a burden on me, therefore I can't worry.
Their case may be sad, but it is irrelevant to me. Maybe it's irrelevant to you as well. Many anthropomorphic animal lovers may be like that, but not all of them. If you have to be "around furries", then at least don't get close to those who portray themselves as anything other than a rational human being.


----------



## Mentova (Jul 10, 2011)

What is a furry? 

A miserable little pile of secrets.


----------



## Genumix (Jul 10, 2011)

jcfynx:  totally see where you're coming from.  It's disappointing when you can't get to the "person" behind the person.  Haven't spent much time in the fandom, but I can attest to the agitation of trying to have a good conversation with somebody stuck in their obsession.  Especially because I'll get obsessed over something (for instance, an anime I had just watched), but I'll at least exit that temporary fantasy to have a nice chat about Toni Morrison, existentialism, or (if you can believe it) the other person's day.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 10, 2011)

You beat me to a thread I was going to make today related to the topic.

Basically a friend of mine doesn't think I'm a 'real furry' because I know I'm a human being and not another animal inside this one's body. That seems like BS to me and I thought most 'real furries' didn't fancy themselves as anything other than humans who liked to roleplay sometimes.


----------



## Mentova (Jul 10, 2011)

For a serious response, people think way too much into what a "real furry" is.

Do you like anthro animals and do you consider yourself part of the fandom? Then gratz you're a furry.

There is no more deeper meaning to it. That's all there is to it. You don't have to be a loon who thinks you're a fox, or a suiter, or into the porn, or an artist. As long as you consider yourself part of the fandom, you're a furry. Everyone has different reasons for being in the fandom.


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 10, 2011)

Excuse me but none of you have your furry badges.

I am going to have to evict you from the premises immediately.


----------



## Genumix (Jul 11, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Excuse me but none of you have your furry badges.
> 
> I am going to have to evict you from the premises immediately.


 
Hmmm... I guess I'll come back after I've defeated all eight gym leaders.


----------



## Indighost (Jul 11, 2011)

>Browse by because Eka's is down
>Reads OP
>OP dissing furries who spend all their time on the computer
>lol, good troll
>notices OP has over 1,900 posts
>over 1,900 posts on a furry site

Man, you sure...uh...haven't spent much time...at your computer...yeah. Totally!

Seriously though I agree.
I am one of the few who has both had real sex and rp sex, and rping ... kinda sucks. To any of you who spend time planning RPs and detailing all your characters' various penis dimensions...I beseech thee, take all that time and thought and put it into finding yourself a real sex partner. Your fursona might not thank you, but you will be a happier human, I guarantee it.


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 11, 2011)

Indighost said:


> >Browse by because Eka's is down
> >Reads OP
> >OP dissing furries who spend all their time on the computer
> >lol, good troll
> ...


 he joined in 2007
he's talking about the people who joined this year and have over 9,000 post


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 11, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> For a serious response, people think way too much into what a "real furry" is.
> 
> Do you like anthro animals and do you consider yourself part of the fandom? Then gratz you're a furry.
> 
> There is no more deeper meaning to it. That's all there is to it. You don't have to be a loon who thinks you're a fox, or a suiter, or into the porn, or an artist. As long as you consider yourself part of the fandom, you're a furry. Everyone has different reasons for being in the fandom.



No, you, you misunderstand me.

You never _listen_ to me, Heckles. You never _listen. Christ._ You're just like your father.

What many people seem to have difficulty with is that a "real furry" is a fictional character that exists on a website. A "person" is a human being using a computer. And way, way too often people with furry characters seem to lose sight of their real person to propagate their character all over the Internet at the expense of a life for the _person._ They act differently, try to be cloyingly cute everywhere they go, mostly just associate with furries Online or off and pretty much keep away from anything that would involve a real conversation about their real self or life on any web sight or the Internet Messenger.

When Steve creates a character, Micro Hyper Fox, he _becomes_ Micro Hyper Fox on two dozen Internet sites where he tries to live out that character. Anyone who knows the character, which may be most of Steve's friends, would find the real, actual Steve, whom they know nothing about, to be foreign and strange.

It's the same way at a lot of "furmeets" (furries cannot just meet and socialize it has to be in a furry context) where all they will do is play video games and talk about video games and Japanese cartoons and what have you. They avoid talking about their real selves as most people do in conversation like it was something you really don't want to talk about.

I think that's sad, especially in that I know a lot of people like this I actually happen to get along well with.



Indighost said:


> >Browse by because Eka's is down
> >Reads OP
> >OP dissing furries who spend all their time on the computer
> >lol, good troll
> ...


 
I thought we were friends.

In my defense, my first 500 posts were probably something like "good post!"


----------



## Cain (Jul 11, 2011)

Ikrit said:


> he joined in 2007
> he's talking about the people who joined this year and have over 9,000 post


 
Yeah that really annoys me. Although I think it's more like people who've joined this year and have around 2K posts or more.


----------



## Genumix (Jul 11, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Yeah that really annoys me. Although I think it's more like people who've joined this year and have around 2K posts or more.



Then again, that's only like 6 posts a day... which is not at all hard to do.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 11, 2011)

In my defense, I've been like this since before I discovered furfaggotry. I'm a loner who's life consists mostly of videogames and cartoons. I don't make a lot of friends because I choose not to make any.

I don't really try to be a character and act furry or non-furry sites, but I am guilty of using fursonas or whatever you wanna call 'em. It's not really because I want to be a crocodile or think that I am one, I use it as a tool of anonymity because I don't feel comfortable with showing my face or voice to people online. One could argue that I'm just a coward who's hiding behind a bunch of drawings, if they like. :V



Jagged Edge said:


> LOL.
> 
> I consider myself to be a member of the anthropomorphic 'furry' fandom, rather than a furry.


How the fuck does that work?



Heckler & Koch said:


> What is a furry?
> 
> A miserable little pile of secrets.


Dude, it's 2011. Get with the times. >:[


----------



## Shen Nai (Jul 11, 2011)

You guys didn't like the way I posted because I was sounded like I was only talking about the people as their sonas, and I got callled stupid and immature, when I was really new to this site and had never posted on a forum and had a week long migraine, but that is totally besides the point, I don't think of people as their sonas at all and I want to know the same thing, what is this overwhelming obession with video games and drawings of canids, it seems like an awful lot of canids having sex?  You all claim to be people first, but this is really confusing me.  I just like felines.  I don't think I am one.  I do wonder about what role sonas have in sex and lifestyles, but this is not my whole existence, I would be thrillled to talk about normal things and not have certain people make nasty remarks about people for no reason.  I think that furry means something different to each person and that should be cool, but everybody seems hyper-critical.  Anybody just want to go get a pizza and talk about their day?  Sounds good to me.  We could talk about what we are reading or something cool we saw at some store or our friends, like normal people.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2011)

i don't know about you gaiz but i'm a furry irl.


----------



## PositivelyPolar (Jul 11, 2011)

snowleopardqueen said:


> You guys didn't like the way I posted because I was sounded like I was only talking about the people as their sonas, and I got called stupid and immature, when I was really new to this site and had never posted on a forum and had a week long migraine, but that is totally besides the point, I don't think of people as their sonas at all and I want to know the same thing, what is this overwhelming obession with video games and drawings of canids, it seems like an awful lot of canids having sex?



I think that was the longest sentance I've read in a very, _very_ long time. :I
And as for an actual reply to that long sentence, I just have to say that you sound like you're trying to make real friends. On the internet. I mean, hey, some people can do that and make actual friends that way, but seriously. It's _the internet._ I hate to be the one to tell you that nobody cares about your week long migraine or whatever, but... Nobody cares about your week long migraine. Sorry. :V



snowleopardqueen said:


> Anybody just want to go get a pizza and talk about their day?  Sounds good to me.  We could talk about what we are reading or something cool we saw at some store or our friends, like normal people.



BTW. This is a furry site. There are no normal people here.
And I think I'll pass on the pizza.


----------



## Cain (Jul 11, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> How the fuck does that work?


It doesn't. It just...Doesn't.


----------



## _Willow_ (Jul 11, 2011)

So your saying that people are "too furry" that they act like it all the time since they don't have a RL


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 11, 2011)

I find rp to be uncomfortable online.


----------



## Genumix (Jul 11, 2011)

_Willow_ said:


> So your saying that people are "too furry" that they act like it all the time since they don't have a RL



People who get obsessed over anything tend to forego regular reality checks.  They forget that they can have keep that obsession/interest, AND take a break to have completely different conversations--broaden their horizons, if you will.  Plain and simple, it makes for a better relationship when you have more to talk about.

But your observation is right, lots of people in the fandom complain that other members are "too furry", which is an insensitivity that makes me laugh a little.


----------



## LordBorel (Jul 11, 2011)

ITT: OP complains about people not wanting to talk about their real lives in an environment that is custom made for escapism, and in fact, is used for it almost all of the time. Eeeeyup.


----------



## Genumix (Jul 11, 2011)

@LordBorel - haha

@ the subject - One possibility for people's ostensible obsession with a given subject matter stereotypical to furries is that they have few like-minded individuals with whom to talk about those subjects.  When you're the one person, or the one real outlet for that person's zeal, it might seem to you like they are unwilling to do anything but talk about those specific things.  Maybe that's true, or maybe they talk about normal-er things to normal-er people?  I say this because there are very few people I know who like to talk about video games, anime, and furry issues, so I may spend too much time talking about those things to that select group of people.  When you have that much invested in something, you need to make it social, and appropriate social outlets are few and far between, your conversations with the people in those outlets are disproportionately focused on that something.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 11, 2011)

i accidently got pulled into one of those rping sex situatioons. i wasnt mildly aroused.

honestly, i understand that there's a distorted view of furries, and i have heard shit about it ("furries are people who have sex with animals" Ã—_x) but honestly all i can say is if we can choose only to let ourselves be enraged by the bullshit people give non-perverted furries, then i don't feel that we cant enjoy the hobby as much as we could. 

just what i was thinking on the situation.

i see i'm slightly off topic.

overly furverted (just what i hear its called) furries, they're unfortunately our pop culture's representation. it's the extremism that people associate with the fandom. in a sense, the fandom shouldnt be held liable for extremists. its their choices, not the fandoms.


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 11, 2011)

This_is_Tides said:


> i accidently got pulled into one of those rping sex situatioons. i wasnt mildly aroused.


 
Just give me a chance baby doll. (;



ChaosKingX said:


> So basically, you hate gamers and people with lives can't be part of a subculture.
> 
> Got it.





CerbrusNL said:


> Oh, look who's back





Indighost said:


> >Reads OP
> >OP dissing furries who spend all their time on the computer
> >lol, good troll
> >notices OP has over 1,900 posts
> ...





LordBorel said:


> ITT: OP complains about people not wanting to talk about their real lives in an environment that is custom made for escapism, and in fact, is used for it almost all of the time. Eeeeyup.



Why do you all have to shit on me?

Just drop a load on my chest. )':


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 11, 2011)

just throwing this thought out there, but isnt this qualifying as a rant? just random thought


----------



## LordBorel (Jul 11, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Why do you all have to shit on me?


 I don't know, why do you have to be easily countered?


> Just drop a load on my chest. )':


Nope.exe



This_is_Tides said:


> just throwing this thought out there, but  isnt this qualifying as a rant? just random thought


 I was thinking the same thing actually.


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 11, 2011)

LordBorel said:


> I don't know, why do you have to be easily countered?


 
I wish I wasn't so stupid too. ~.~


----------



## LordBorel (Jul 11, 2011)

Well that too, I was trying to put it more gently...Also not sure if trolling.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 11, 2011)

not sure if trolling....or just easily depressed.

frymeme.jpg


----------



## mizu-oka (Jul 11, 2011)

If people want to be stupid and random in order to escape their real lives, fine by me. I just won't talk to them. The only reason I don't talk about my real life is because I don't want to hand people my emotional baggage. But yes, when people type random, off-topic comments I look for the first excuse to get out of there.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 12, 2011)

People struggle with their identity all the time.

It's human nature to want to fit into a group and a  lot of furries don't fit in  anywhere.

You say "you wish" this wasn't the case but wishes and good hopes aren't going to make them less socially-retarded.

So like... what do you propose we do?

Hmm...  Or, you could just do what I do and not hang out with people you don't like :roll:


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 12, 2011)

If wishes and buts

Were clusters of nuts

We'd all have a bowl of granola.


----------



## Genumix (Jul 12, 2011)

This_is_Tides said:


> i accidently got pulled into one of those rping sex situatioons. i wasnt mildly aroused.
> 
> honestly, i understand that there's a distorted view of furries, and i have heard shit about it ("furries are people who have sex with animals" Ã—_x) but honestly all i can say is if we can choose only to let ourselves be enraged by the bullshit people give non-perverted furries, then i don't feel that we cant enjoy the hobby as much as we could.
> 
> ...


 
Wait a second, isn't Fur Affinity run by an "extremist" furry?  and the forums, as a result? :V

Seems to me like you're bothered by the sexual aspects of the fandom.  What you're referring to isn't extremism, it's just people taking an interest in more components of the fandom than you do.  Extremism refers to the intensity of somebody's interest/obsession/passion, not simply being "perverted".  Extremism might be role-playing everywhere you go insofar as to act like a fennec in the workplace; browsing the adult sections of FA isn't so much extremism, even if you think it is... perverted.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 12, 2011)

I've been called a "False Furry" for a number of reasons. One being that I do not like to look at furry porn, and another is favoritism of human images on FA.




snowleopardqueen said:


> You guys didn't like the way I posted because I was sounded like I was only talking about the people as their sonas, and I got callled stupid and immature, when I was really new to this site and had never posted on a forum and had a week long migraine, but that is totally besides the point, I don't think of people as their sonas at all and I want to know the same thing, what is this overwhelming obession with video games and drawings of canids, it seems like an awful lot of canids having sex?  You all claim to be people first, but this is really confusing me.  I just like felines.  I don't think I am one.  I do wonder about what role sonas have in sex and lifestyles, but this is not my whole existence, I would be thrillled to talk about normal things and not have certain people make nasty remarks about people for no reason.  I think that furry means something different to each person and that should be cool, but everybody seems hyper-critical.  Anybody just want to go get a pizza and talk about their day?  Sounds good to me.  We could talk about what we are reading or something cool we saw at some store or our friends, like normal people.


 
Periods. Use them. X.x


----------



## Aden (Jul 12, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> jcfynx: Hey, hey. Check out this sexy baby animal.
> jcfynx: (url deleted)
> Murasadramon: XD
> Murasadramon: hawt


 
hahahaha
oh my god I missed you


----------



## Sar (Jul 12, 2011)

Realisticly, your talking about your dislike for those who dont have lives outside the furry fandom?
In that case it is no longer a FUCKING hobby. Just giving you my 2cents there.



jcfynx said:


> Or perhaps furries are just an  elaborate hoax controlled by a really good version of SmarterChild  designed to sew lonely animal penises.


 This bit really made me laugh because i used to troll SmarterChild to see what its AI says.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 12, 2011)

Genumix said:


> Wait a second, isn't Fur Affinity run by an "extremist" furry? and the forums, as a result? :V
> 
> Seems to me like you're bothered by the sexual aspects of the fandom. What you're referring to isn't extremism, it's just people taking an interest in more components of the fandom than you do. Extremism refers to the intensity of somebody's interest/obsession/passion, not simply being "perverted". Extremism might be role-playing everywhere you go insofar as to act like a fennec in the workplace; browsing the adult sections of FA isn't so much extremism, even if you think it is... perverted.


 
No, i'm not bothered by the sexual aspects. Sorry, i should have rephrased that.
I enjoy yiff meself...
I think you about defined what i meant about that. I was thinking too much about how furries are seen as overtly sexual and zoophiles. The point i meant to make was about the out-of-control-i'm-clearly-insane furries...sorry, i should have been more specific.


----------



## buni (Jul 12, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> The Internet often asks me if I am a "real" furry. I ask why it occurs to them to ask.



I won't try to reparse the entire contents of this survey analysis, but will point out one of the conclusions drawn by the researchers under Q9a: there exists distinct subgroupings within the furry fandom which correlate strongly with other characteristics of membership. They (and I) refuse to classify them as "degrees of furriness," because that would imply a hierarchical nature and an implicit better-than-worse-than relationship, but they _do_ show in their research that these distinct identity-clusters exist and are relevant to other aspects of the fandom.

Your complaint sounds suspiciously like somebody in one subgroup of the fandom bitching about the antics of somebody in a different subgroup. Those behaviors aren't yours, and you don't want to be associated with them, but you sound like you feel stigmatized because other people share a common label with you. Sorry to say, there isn't a lot you can do about that. They're no more wrong in their identification than you are in yours, if only because spiritual beliefs can't be wrong. They can be _stupid_, but we're not here to talk about the relative sanity or maturity of belief systems.

TL;DR version: you sound like a Methodist bitching that Catholics make Christianity look bad. Hate it for you.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 12, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Why do you all have to shit on me?


 
What makes you think that my comment was in -any- way meant to be negative?
You've quoted it twice, now. Why? Why do you want to make it so very clear we seem to be hurting your feelings, unconsciously?


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 12, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Hmm...  Or, you could just do what I do and not hang out with people you don't like :roll:


 
If I didn't like man-animal-people, I wouldn't be talking to them.

It's frustrating in that many of the ones I know put up a wall against getting to really talk to them, though. It's especially hard when I used to know them well, but since they started "identifying" as furries, they've turned into cartoon characters I can no longer relate to. Some of my best friends from my school years have been reduced to XDDDD.

I don't know how to talk to them anymore. It makes me sad on many levels.



Aden said:


> hahahaha
> oh my god I missed you



*hugs* I've missed you too. ^^



buni said:


> Your complaint sounds suspiciously like somebody in one subgroup of the fandom bitching about the antics of somebody in a different subgroup....TL;DR version: you sound like a Methodist bitching that Catholics make Christianity look bad. Hate it for you.



The "subgroups" are people who believe they are actual animals or wish they could turn into animals.

This may be hubris on my part, but I would like to say I understand human nature well enough to say that this is not a healthy belief to have.

I would like to break down the difference between the "four subtypes" of furries, because it illustrates well what I'm talking about

Type I) Otherwise normal human who sees this whole business as a hobby.
Type II) Wants to turn into an animal.
Type III) Believes they are part animal.
Type IV) Believes they are part animal also.

The survey you linked positively correlates the following traits with being a high "furry type" number;

- Being openly "furry" in public
- Believes you are "born" furry
- Feel furry fulfills need to belong, get attention, have self-esteem
- Escapism
- "Mystical" connection with species, animal spirit guides

I understand too well the need for escapism, but this is not the club I signed up for; these are not my people. I'm sorry if you find this offensive, but I, as do most furries, consider animal spiritualism an essentially different "animal." (Ha, ha.)



buni said:


> Those behaviors aren't yours, and you don't want to be associated with them, but you sound like you feel stigmatized because other people share a common label with you. Sorry to say, there isn't a lot you can do about that. They're no more wrong in their identification than you are in yours, if only because spiritual beliefs can't be wrong. They can be _stupid_, but we're not here to talk about the relative sanity or maturity of belief systems.


 
You may misunderstand me. I had never mentioned anything about being embarrassed or stigmatized. I'm not looked on as a "real furry" anyways. People are all like:

Steve: lol shane
Steve: yous trollan
Steve: youre not even a real fury
jcfynx: My spirit animal is a human, okay? God. Discrimination.

So I guess I don't get a lot of flack personally. But thanks.


----------



## LordBorel (Jul 12, 2011)

If these are people that you know in real life that wont talk about their life any more, then yeah that's pretty sad. If its just online folk that don't really want to talk about the drudgery of their life with you, that's a whole different story. People develop their 'online' mask over time, and most of the time it doesn't end up including much of their real life, both to protect themselves and not bother people with 'baw my job sucks' kind of stuff.


----------



## Night-san (Jul 12, 2011)

Furry is a fandom. A hobby.

Saying "You're not a furry because you don't do X," where X is pretty much anything you've listed, is like saying "You're not a gamer because you don't like playing X," where X is... not liking Super Mario Bros. or Halo. It's a matter of personal preference, and just because you don't partake in all parts/the stereotypical parts of the fandom, doesn't mean you aren't a furry.


----------



## Genumix (Jul 12, 2011)

This_is_Tides said:


> No, i'm not bothered by the sexual aspects. Sorry, i should have rephrased that.
> I enjoy yiff meself...
> I think you about defined what i meant about that. I was thinking too much about how furries are seen as overtly sexual and zoophiles. The point i meant to make was about the out-of-control-i'm-clearly-insane furries...sorry, i should have been more specific.



haha, I'm glad I can help!  And I pretty much agree.  Those assumptions are indeed false, although I would personally never make a statement against either of those subgroups.  My stance is that they exist, and there's nothing wrong with them, but they occupy less space in the fandom than people imagine.  Honestly, though, if more people came to this hyper-work safe and super-casually-furry forum, I think that public opinion could very well change... Here's an idea, let's defy stereotypes and send all our children to FAF!



buni said:


> I won't try to reparse the entire contents of this survey analysis, but will point out one of the conclusions drawn by the researchers under Q9a: there exists distinct subgroupings within the furry fandom which correlate strongly with other characteristics of membership. They (and I) refuse to classify them as "degrees of furriness," because that would imply a hierarchical nature and an implicit better-than-worse-than relationship, but they _do_ show in their research that these distinct identity-clusters exist and are relevant to other aspects of the fandom.


 
How does a system utilizing "degrees of furriness" imply a value judgment?  Very furry doesn't imply that you're a better furry, it means you invest more time into furry activities.  You can be a hugely terrible artist who does nothing but draw anthro vixens and blown up pencil digimon sex, and you could be both considered both more furry and a worse furry.  For that reason, I don't think that such a qualitative hierarchy can at all be implied using a quantitative term.


----------



## _Willow_ (Jul 12, 2011)

Genumix said:


> People who get obsessed over anything tend to forego regular reality checks.  They forget that they can have keep that obsession/interest, AND take a break to have completely different conversations--broaden their horizons, if you will.  Plain and simple, it makes for a better relationship when you have more to talk about.
> 
> But your observation is right, lots of people in the fandom complain that other members are "too furry", which is an insensitivity that makes me laugh a little.



I'm just glad a didn't get a sadistic or over ego reply


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 12, 2011)

Genumix said:


> haha, I'm glad I can help!  And I pretty much agree.  Those assumptions are indeed false, although I would personally never make a statement against either of those subgroups.  My stance is that they exist, and there's nothing wrong with them, but they occupy less space in the fandom than people imagine.  Honestly, though, if more people came to this hyper-work safe and super-casually-furry forum, I think that public opinion could very well change... Here's an idea, let's defy stereotypes and send all our children to FAF!


 If every child went to FAF, eventually every child would join the gay straight alliance. -.-


----------



## Garuru_Wolf (Jul 12, 2011)

To a lot of people, furry is an escape. Your average furry seems to be a college student, usually one who is either overwhelmed with school work or trying to scrape out a living working a crappy, hard job that they hate, or both. So furry is an escape from their dull real lives, their tedious, demanding jobs that they hate, the stress of school and financial situations and family they don't get along with and all of the other real-life drama. That being the case, it's really no surprise that some use their online life/persona to escape the crap they have to deal with in real life, and it's no surprise that, as a result, they prefer not to get into discussions about real life and would prefer to stay on topics which help them forget about the stresses of the day and bring a little joy to them. 

Furry is...whatever you make of it. Whether you be an adamant con goer, a fursuiter, an artist, a roleplayer, a porn addict aficionado, someone who just enjoys cartoon animals or someone who just thinks it's a funky subculture they want to be part of. 

Though yes, it can be annoying when you get someone who just keeps spamming youtube links or going on and on about *insert video game here*.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jul 12, 2011)

What is a good thread? I think that it is not this one.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jul 12, 2011)

why the fuck is nobody reading the OP

and posting anyways

Jesus christ people he's not talking about what it means to be a furry

fuck


----------



## Kamatz (Jul 12, 2011)

I get what you're saying. I don't have any friends who are part of the fandom (as far as I know), so I can't really confirm it. But part of what keeps me from wanting to approach the fandom is having to deal with escapist, and maybe slightly crazy people. I'm just not equipped to handle it.


----------



## Genumix (Jul 13, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> why the fuck is nobody reading the OP
> 
> and posting anyways
> 
> ...


 
The OP worked as an interesting comment to start a conversation about a certain topic.  OK, the discussion progressed as people added input, and not every post is a direct response to the OP.  ...and?


----------



## Brazen (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm going to make a prediction here: you'll spend a few more years in the fandom, then you'll become completely disillusioned with it, leave it, get a life, get married, have children and indulge in your cartoon fetishes solely by watching cartoons with your kids.

Look, there's a reason that the furry fandom isn't mainstream, it takes a certain kind of weirdo to get involved in it. Yes, escapism is healthy and so on, but not by living through cartoons when you're an adult, that's one step away from infantilism and wearing diapers on the regress-o-meter.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 13, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Internet. Hey, Internet. Yeah, we need to talk about this thing.
> 
> "Furries." You know them? I'll send you an example.
> 
> ...


 
Sooooooo gator dicks?

Edit: lol nvm.


----------



## virus (Jul 13, 2011)

I understand this completely. I too do hate that enhancement most furries guise themselves with. Were it seems they almost force you to be something other then human and your discriminated otherwise. The same people have to have reference sheets they upload, usually not drawn by them but by somewhat popular artists so they can smear it in others faces. I always say to myself when I see these things, "look, no one honestly -fucking- cares about your character sheet. Your purposely posting this to get attention. I mean, jesus christ what train of thought made that hideous thing?"
And "fursonas" just have gotten worse over time, the hybridization is just ridiculous all for the sake of being unique, and stop fucking throwing a gratuitous disembodied penis in these things. I would post this as a comment on almost every single ref. sheet I've seen but honestly, I just stopped caring about my own opinions. Critique doesn't work on a four walled person, who just goes, "LOL so randumb." 

All these people are just walking nightmares to me. If you take yourself too seriously you too will get physically hurt. You want to dance in a fantasy land, go ahead go lament your woes in the dream kingdom. Dreaming can kill your imagination.


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 13, 2011)

Night-san said:


> Furry is a fandom. A hobby.
> 
> Saying "You're not a furry because you don't do X," where X is pretty much anything you've listed, is like saying "You're not a gamer because you don't like playing X," where X is... not liking Super Mario Bros. or Halo. It's a matter of personal preference, and just because you don't partake in all parts/the stereotypical parts of the fandom, doesn't mean you aren't a furry.


 
You never read my post. ):



Unsilenced said:


> What is a good thread? I think that it is not this one.


 
Don't mess w/ me brah U don't know who URe FUCen with,,,



LordBorel said:


> ...People develop their 'online' mask over time, and most of the time it doesn't end up including much of their real life, both to protect themselves and not bother people with 'baw my job sucks' kind of stuff.





Garuru_Wolf said:


> To a lot of people, furry is an escape. Your average furry seems to be a college student, usually one who is either overwhelmed with school work or trying to scrape out a living working a crappy, hard job that they hate, or both. So furry is an escape from their dull real lives, their tedious, demanding jobs that they hate, the stress of school and financial situations and family they don't get along with and all of the other real-life drama.


 
You boys make real, actual life out to be something horrible. I'm so sorry you feel that way.



Kamatz said:


> I get what you're saying. I don't have any friends who are part of the fandom (as far as I know), so I can't really confirm it. But part of what keeps me from wanting to approach the fandom is having to deal with escapist, and maybe slightly crazy people. I'm just not equipped to handle it.


 
People here will say "get away from furries they'll get ya LOL" jokingly. I would say it legitimately if you're looking to ever turn into a healthy and independent person. I rarely see people in the animal fuzzy people community past their early twenties who grow up to be something admirable.



virus said:


> ...people have to have reference sheets they upload, usually not drawn by them but by somewhat popular artists so they can smear it in others faces. I always say to myself when I see these things, "look, no one honestly -fucking- cares about your character sheet. Your purposely posting this to get attention. I mean, jesus christ what train of thought made that hideous thing?"


 
When I was a student, I used to talk to people just because I liked the look of their character. I thought of them as the character first rather than the person.

I was pretty terrible.



jcfynx said:


> I was pretty terrible.



WAS? HA HA HA.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jul 14, 2011)

Genumix said:


> The OP worked as an interesting comment to start a conversation about a certain topic.  OK, the discussion progressed as people added input, and not every post is a direct response to the OP.  ...and?


 
No.

No fuck dude

People are responding to the OP after only reading the title

fuck

oh wait I get it, you're pretending to not comprehend what I'm saying because I'm complaining about reading comprehension

you are so funny


----------



## Rouz (Jul 14, 2011)

Definitions? I r furry?


----------



## Oracle (Jul 14, 2011)

I read the OP and then skimmed through the rest of the posts. tl;dr.

But... 
Furry: Fan of anthropomorphs.  
Anthropomorph: The characters themselves.

So yes, the people on this site, they are _furries_. 
No, they are not _anthros_.

But you're right that perhaps it isn't proper to say "I am a [enter animal here]." it would be better to say "My character/fursona is a [enter animal here.]" 

I draw Kamiki as myself to represent myself. This is partially because I hate drawing myself. I roleplay as her, so I 'am' her online, but not real life.
Tier is only me in the sense that I based her off me, but added anthropomorphic-ism. I am not an anthro. 
Kamiki is an anthro. Tier is an anthro. Even Kelvin is an anthro. But I.. I am a furry.


----------



## Genumix (Jul 14, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> No.
> 
> No fuck dude
> 
> ...


 
Actually, many people here are clearly understanding what is going on.  Yes, there are also some people who are making one post without reading the OP, then leaving.  They are completely not worth flipping shit about because they aren't staying for more than one post anyway.  You, friend, need to relax before you give yourself a heart attack.  And try out having a more liberal interpretation of what qualifies as a response to the OP.


----------



## Azure (Jul 14, 2011)

What is a thread? I think that this is not one.


----------



## Genumix (Jul 14, 2011)

Azure said:


> What is a thread? I think that this is not one.



*looks up page*



Unsilenced said:


> What is a good thread? I think that it is not this one.



*facepalm*


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jul 14, 2011)

Genumix said:


> Actually, many people here are clearly understanding what is going on.  Yes, there are also some people who are making one post without reading the OP, then leaving.  They are completely not worth flipping shit about because they aren't staying for more than one post anyway.  You, friend, need to relax before you give yourself a heart attack.  And try out having a more liberal interpretation of what qualifies as a response to the OP.


 
It's a good enough amount

I don't think I need patronizing, especially since I'm not angry at all

but you can keep doing that if it makes you feel better


----------



## Azure (Jul 14, 2011)

Genumix said:


> *looks up page*
> 
> 
> 
> *facepalm*


 You actually think I read any of this thread? I never read threads, I just shit out content.


----------



## Ixtu (Jul 14, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> Plainly asking me what I think about the way these people speak and behave - I'd say that their brain is degrading. Chasing tails, hissing, impersonating an animal - not acceptable in a society of humans. See one of those - evacuate. No need to waste your time around animal impersonators.


 
But...i love chasing my imaginary tail.
It brings me joy.


----------



## Ixtu (Jul 14, 2011)

Okay my real self, is a 17-year-old girl that goes to high school and is looking for a job.
..
...
....
You bored yet?
Wouldn't you rather hear about, what i like to do or something? Oh wait. I play video games.
And draw furry art. And other boring stuff.
jcfynx, you never cease to make me facepalm.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 14, 2011)

Ixtu said:


> Okay my real self, is a 17-year-old girl that goes to high school and is looking for a job.
> ..
> ...
> ....
> ...


 
You've just brought me information that is actually related to reality. Therefore, it actually holds a value.
People wide open such as jcfynx view people interesting and not people's evacuation interesting.

Why would you "facepalm"? Is it because he says that 


Ixtu said:


> chasing my imaginary tail.


is a pointless idea?


You can't develop an idea about "chasing imaginary tails". You can however develop an idea about the search for a job, high school and art.
Why do you view something that can advance as boring? Maybe it's time to put a low priority mark on chasing small dreams and focusing on what's directly against you, rational people with different perspectives.


----------



## raptonx (Jul 14, 2011)

The term "real furry" makes me lawl.


----------



## Ixtu (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm being somewhat sarcastic with the 'boring' opinion.
But people like jcfynx dwell too much on these silly matters.
And...i like chasing my tail okay.


----------



## Genumix (Jul 14, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> It's a good enough amount
> 
> I don't think I need patronizing, especially since I'm not angry at all
> 
> but you can keep doing that if it makes you feel better


 
Sorry.  Didn't mean to sound patronizing.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 14, 2011)

Hm, you know, all the time made into making your character "SUPA AWSUM" or pretending to be said "SUPA AWSUM" character in real life could be spent, y'know... actually improving yourself?

Don't get me wrong, I don't mind internet personas or roleplay characters. But if the traits on your characters are traits you want to have, and they're in human reach... why just pretend to go through the loops, and not just actually do it? You think your life is boring, and you want it to be not-boring? Instead of pretending to be someone who is interesting... make yourself interesting? Search yourself to see if you have any traits you don't consider interesting but actually are? Just seems a bit of a cop out.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Jul 20, 2011)

Attaman said:


> Hm, you know, all the time made into making your character "SUPA AWSUM" or pretending to be said "SUPA AWSUM" character in real life could be spent, y'know... actually improving yourself?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I don't mind internet personas or roleplay characters. But if the traits on your characters are traits you want to have, and they're in human reach... why just pretend to go through the loops, and not just actually do it? You think your life is boring, and you want it to be not-boring? Instead of pretending to be someone who is interesting... make yourself interesting? Search yourself to see if you have any traits you don't consider interesting but actually are? Just seems a bit of a cop out.


 
If people actually did this...


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Jul 20, 2011)

It's me, I'm the furry.


----------



## Genumix (Jul 20, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


> If people actually did this...


Yes, I try.



			
				Antonin Scalia said:
			
		

> It's me, I'm the furry.


Although your avatar is convincing, I was leaning towards Goldfrapp. (Edit, potentially NSFW?  dunno...)


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 21, 2011)

Attaman said:


> Hm, you know, all the time made into making your character "SUPA AWSUM" or pretending to be said "SUPA AWSUM" character in real life could be spent, y'know... actually improving yourself?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I don't mind internet personas or roleplay characters. But if the traits on your characters are traits you want to have, and they're in human reach... why just pretend to go through the loops, and not just actually do it? You think your life is boring, and you want it to be not-boring? Instead of pretending to be someone who is interesting... make yourself interesting? Search yourself to see if you have any traits you don't consider interesting but actually are? Just seems a bit of a cop out.



You`re absolutely right. I`m not going to waste my time with these idle fantasies any longer. You`ve truly inspired me Atta, and for that I thank you. 


From now on, I will dedicate myself to becoming the best Fantasy writer I can! 



...wait. 0.o


lol, but on a serious note I`ve noticed that a lot of people on this site seem to use it for escapism and the sharing of its primary founding purpose, ie Furry Fandom on whichever level suits them. Is that really so wrong? OP, if you want to talk about real life issues, that`s fine as well.


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 21, 2011)

Ishtar5 said:


> lol, but on a serious note I`ve noticed that a lot of people on this site seem to use it for escapism and the sharing of its primary founding purpose, ie Furry Fandom on whichever level suits them. Is that really so wrong?



Yes because needing to escape from your real, actual life for many hours a day is bad.


----------



## Genumix (Jul 21, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Yes because needing to escape from your real, actual life for many hours a day is bad.


Well, uh, yeah, the need to escape from your life for hours a day _is_ bad.  I don't think it's fair to blame somebody for a situation that pushes them into escapism.  If their fantasy is better than their real life, and if their real life problems are beyond their control, I would say that escapism is a completely viable approach to maintaining emotional well-being.  At least while they're in that negative situation.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Jul 21, 2011)

I escape to my actual life, so w/e suckers.


----------



## anero (Jul 22, 2011)

i still don't get the point that anyone is even trying to make.


----------



## RiskyFrisky (Jul 22, 2011)

Confirming I am 100% Homo sapien.


----------



## dickstamper (Jul 22, 2011)

Attaman said:


> Search yourself to see if you have any traits you don't consider interesting but actually are?


OK that sentence makes absolutely no sense to me. If a person doesn't find a trait interesting than how can it be interesting? Now if you're trying to say that, that person doesn't find it interesting but the ppl around them do than that is stupid. Why would I make a trait part of who I am just to impress someone else? Ppl should learn to accept others as how they are or leave that person the fuck alone. There are way too many ppl out there willing to judge others traits before they even look at their own screwed up ideas. Too many ppl try to change who they are just for the sake of being accepted.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 22, 2011)

And to think most people argue that "furries" only refer to the people, while "anthros" refer to the characters.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 22, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Yes because needing to escape from your real, actual life for many hours a day is bad.



_Need_ is bad yes, but what about _want_? There`s nothing wrong with my life, but I still enjoy the ability to escape from it on occasion by whatever means. Whether by game or by art I do what I can to amuse myself by pretending I`m something other than my typical self. 

Some people may not have the stability that I do, so their desire to escape it is that much stronger. In truth, I don`t think anyone really _needs_ to escape (barring some form of mental illness) but even then why does it bother you that some might prefer fantasy to reality?

EDIT: Genumix worded it better than me.


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 22, 2011)

Genumix said:


> Well, uh, yeah, the need to escape from your life for hours a day _is_ bad.  I don't think it's fair to blame somebody for a situation that pushes them into escapism.  If their fantasy is better than their real life, and if their real life problems are beyond their control, I would say that escapism is a completely viable approach to maintaining emotional well-being.  At least while they're in that negative situation.



If you're saying that most furries have such extensive life problems that the only way they can keep their sanity is to pretend to be a sexy man-wolverine who loves video games and gay assholes then I guess I can't fault them for that.



RiskyFrisky said:


> Confirming I am 100% Homo sapien.





Commiecomrade said:


> And to think most people argue that "furries" only refer to the people, while "anthros" refer to the characters.





Ishtar5 said:


> In truth, I don`t think anyone really _needs_ to escape (barring some form of mental illness) but even then why does it bother you that some might prefer fantasy to reality?



You didn't even read my thread get out shoo _!!!_ I will get the hose.


----------



## Toaster (Jul 22, 2011)

A furry is a faggot. This is a common fact known by many people. OP is also a faggot. This too is known by many people.


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 22, 2011)

Toaster said:


> A furry is a faggot. This is a common fact known by many people. OP is also a faggot. This too is known by many people.



Excuse me but that is highly offensive _!!!_ ):


----------



## dickstamper (Jul 22, 2011)

Toaster said:


> A furry is a faggot. This is a common fact known by many people. OP is also a faggot. This too is known by many people.


Hence why I don't like talking on the internet. I can't tell if that is supposed to be sarcasm or not.


----------



## Genumix (Jul 22, 2011)

dickstamper said:


> Hence why I don't like talking on the internet. I can't tell if that is supposed to be sarcasm or not.


lol.  I feel like the terms faggot/furfag are sometimes used affectionately here?

/edit/
Then again, you could say the same thing is done with the N word in certain circles.




jcfynx said:


> If you're saying that most furries have such extensive life problems that the only way they can keep their sanity is to pretend to be a sexy man-wolverine who loves video games and gay assholes then I guess I can't fault them for that.



I wasn't saying that, but I think I now might have to...


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 23, 2011)

Alright I get it. You want to differentiate yourself from any furry characters you`ve created and wonder why others cannot do the same? It frustrates you when posters post as if they literally _are_ a wolf or bird or whatever? It`s bloody escapism just like anything else you see on a furry related site. Some are just more into it than others, and few take it to extremes. It is the internet. It is like an unwritten law that things like this are _going to happen_. 

I`ll tell you what jc, if you really want to, you can call me Adam.  Hi, I`m Adam, nice to meet you. I fabricate kitchen benchtops for a living and in my free time I write and art about anthromorphic talking animals. I also like to peruse the internet and interact with others who share my interest. Wow, we have a few things in common it seems. Tell me about yourself and we`ll see if we share other interests?


----------



## Garfang (Jul 23, 2011)

for me furry is a community for people who love cartoon animal characters. Just like when you go to anime community because you love Anime its the same thing... I consider to be a member of this furry community because i love cartoon animal characters.


----------



## Nibo (Jul 24, 2011)

Ah you take things literally, it's not fun when people take everything literally. One of my friends is a cat, it's so nice to chat with her about art~ I often talk to someone about my feelings and personal life, she's a psychologist, I'd talk about the same things with my friends but I don't want to overwhelm them with emo stuff.


----------

